# Paying off mortgage



## Decoh (19 Sep 2012)

I have 18k approx left to pay on a 40k tracker variable mortgage. Lending rate is now 2% with BofI. I am paying 384.40 Euro/month. I am currently unemployed with no payment from social welfare. I have the cash to pay off the loan. 
Is this adviseable or should I invest it in An Post or elsewhere and continue paying the 384.40 per month?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 Sep 2012)

Discussed in detail in this thread

Should I use a lump sum to reduce my mortgage?


----------



## dodo (25 Sep 2012)

*Offer*

You should try a do some sort of a deal as you are on a tracker, they want out of trackers so maybe offer them  12K and see what happens,


----------

